# Er ist hübsch / Er ist Deutscher



## origamimonkey

Hey all,

After doing some research online I still can't seem to comprehend why German speakers will say:

Er ist hübsch/alt/nett/usw. 

But then say:

Er ist deutscher (as opposed to "er ist deutsch")?

If predicative adjectives (placed after the noun) are not declined in German, and "deutsch" is a predicative adjective in this case, I can't understand why we would need the -er ending.

Any clarification will be much appreciated!

Thank you,

O.M.


----------



## perpend

Hi, O.M.! Welcome to WR and Happy New Year! 

To my understanding, "deutsch(-er)" is not a predicate adjective here, but rather a noun.

Er ist (ein) Deutscher. = He's a German male. (Not "He's German", though I see why it's hard to understand.)
Sie ist (eine) Deutsche. = She's a German female.

The German language declines nouns that refer to a person's nationality, and they are capped.

For example: Ich (selber/perpend) bin Amerikaner. = I am an American male.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, could you give an example for "deutscher"? Where did you find it?
I suppose it was a spelling error and has to be "Deutscher" as noun. (All nouns require uppercase spelling.)

If it is an adjective, you could jokingly build the comparative.
(Usually it is an absolute property, so there is no comparative.)

Example for satirical usage: "Er ist deutscher als deutsch."
(He has all German Properties even more than a German.)


----------



## Dan2

Hutschi said:


> I suppose it was a spelling error and has to be "Deutscher" as noun.


This (similar to what perpend said) is the most likely answer to OM's question.  What he thought was an adjective with an unexpected -er ending was just a noun (that he or someone else failed to capitalize).


perpend said:


> Ich (selber/perpend) bin Amerikaner.


You give this example to illustrate (correctly) that these nationality words are nouns and thus have to be capitalized. But since the OP question was about the -er ending, it's worth noting that the -er's of "Er ist Deutsch*er*" and "Er ist Amerikan*er*" are not really the same thing: think of the feminine equivalent in each case, as well as the corresponding adjectives.


----------



## Hutschi

Dan2 said:


> This (similar to what perpend said) is the most likely answer to OM's question.  What he thought was an adjective with an unexpected -er ending was just a noun (that he or someone else failed to capitalize).
> 
> ...



You are right.
(And I added to perpend's explanation mainly that "Deutscher" as noun has to be uppercase, not only occassionally.)

To the difference Amerikaner: (You are right, and I just add the forms to understand the difference.)

Er ist Deutscher. Er ist Amerikaner.
but
Sie ist Deutsche. Sie ist Amerikanerin. ("...in" to indicate female is rather common. "...e" is seldom in context of inhabitants of countries. The only I remember at the Moment is  "ein Welscher" - "eine Welsche" which is dated and basically meant "foreigner" or "French" depending on context.)


But:
In some context "deutscher" really may be lowercase and adjective with comparative ending "er".

That is why I asked for context to avoid translation errors.


----------



## origamimonkey

Hey everyone,

Thank you for your answers! As perpend said, the root of my mistake was assuming that nationality in German is expressed as an adjective, where it's actually a noun! I had considered the possibility, but couldn't explain the lack of an article. "Er ist Deutscher" felt to me like it should be "Er ist ein Deutscher".

Thanks again!

O.M.


----------



## Gernot Back

origamimonkey said:


> "Er ist Deutscher" felt to me like it should be "Er ist ein Deutscher".


No, we never express being a member of a certain group of people (e.g. of a certain profession, confession, _Weltanschauung _or nationality) with the indefinite article:

_Ich bin Lehrer. _*Nicht:*_ *Ich bin ein Lehrer._
_Sie ist Katholikin. _*Nicht:*_ *Sie ist eine Katholikin._
_Er ist Existentialist. _*Nicht:*_ *Er ist ein Existentialist._
_Du bist Hamburger (Einwohner von Hamburg). _*Nicht:*_ *Du bist ein Hamburger (typisch nordamerikanisches Essen)._


----------



## elroy

It's the same in Spanish, origamimonkey: _soy maestro_, _soy católico_, _soy existencialista_, _soy hamburgués_ and not *_soy un maestro_, *_soy un católico_, *_soy un existencialista_, *_soy un hamburgués_.


----------



## Hutschi

Gernot Back said:


> No, we never express being a member of a certain group of people (e.g. of a certain profession, confession, _Weltanschauung _or nationality) with the indefinite article:
> 
> _Ich bin Lehrer. _*Nicht:*_ *Ich bin ein Lehrer._
> _Sie ist Katholikin. _*Nicht:*_ *Sie ist eine Katholikin._
> _Er ist Existentialist. _*Nicht:*_ *Er ist ein Existentialist._
> _Du bist Hamburger (Einwohner von Hamburg). _*Nicht:*_ *Du bist ein Hamburger (typisch nordamerikanisches Essen)._



Hallo, Gerot,

ich vermute, es ist regional unterschiedlich.

Kennedy sagte: "Ich bin ein Berliner". Und das hat er sicher nicht selbst erfunden.

Es gibt vielleicht regionale Unterschiede in der Verwendung oder Nichtverwendung von Artikeln.

Und es gibt vielleicht einen kleinen Unterschied in der Zuordnung.

"Ich bin Hamburger" = Ich habe die Eigenschaften des Hamburgers. Ich bin ein Hamburger=Ich bin Mitglied in der Menge der Hamburger, (die die Eigenschaften haben, Hamburger zu sein). Pragmatisch gesehen kürzt sich das heraus.
_
Ich bin Hamburger_ und _Ich bin ein Hamburger_.  Ich sehe hier keinen Unterschied hinsichtlich des Essens.
Der Kontext macht klar, dass es kein belegtes Weichbrötchen ist.
Ich bin ein Dresdner. - Hier gibt es die Verwechslungsmöglickeit gar nicht.

Zur Standardsprache gehören alle diese Formen, zumindest soweit mir bekannt ist.
Gegebenenfalls unterscheiden sie sich im Stil.

Ich bin Techniker (von Beruf).
Ich bin ein Techniker (= einer der Techniker)


----------



## Gernot Back

elroy said:


> It's the same in Spanish, origamimonkey: _soy maestro_, _soy católico_, _soy existencialista_, _soy hamburgués_ and not *_soy un maestro_, *_soy un católico_, *_soy un existencialista_, *_soy un hamburgués_.


Nur kann man diese Gruppenmitgliedschaften im Spanischen mit Ausnahme der Berufsbezeichnungen auch als prädikative Adjektive und nicht nur als deren Nominalisierungen, also Prädikatsnomen interpretieren.



Hutschi said:


> _Ich bin Hamburger_ und _Ich bin ein Hamburger_. Ich sehe hier keinen Unterschied hinsichtlich des Essens.


Wie ist es denn bei:

_Er ist Hamburger._​und
_Er is(s)t ein(') Hamburger.
_​???
Einen phonetischen Unterschied hört man bei diesen letzten Aussagen mit und ohne Klammern kaum.



Hutschi said:


> Kennedy sagte: "Ich bin ein Berliner". Und das hat er sicher nicht selbst erfunden.



Und man hat sich zu Recht auch in seinem Heimatland darüber lustig gemacht, dass er damit möglicherweise gesagt habe:

_I am a jelly donut.
_​Dass dieses Kennedy-Zitat der regional gefärbten Einflüsterung eines deutschen Muttersprachlers geschuldet ist, halte ich für weit weniger wahrscheinlich, als dass hier eine standardsprachlich unidiomatische Wort-für-Wort-Übersetzung aus dem Englischen vorliegt.


----------



## perpend

I don't know. I think Hutschi makes an excellent point.

Berliner = jelly donut (I wouldn't normally say that (Berliner), I'd say "Krapfen") / a citizen of Berlin

Hamburger = hamburger (Ich denke, dass McDonald's damals in Deutschland im Geschäft war) / a citizen of Hamburg


----------



## Hutschi

Even more such examples:

Ein Warschauer - citizen of Warschau/an old profession, which does not exists today anymore. Similar to Treidler.
Kamenzer - citizen of Kamenz - a kind of sausages, similar to hot dog sausages, a little bit darker than Wiener. Short for "Kamenzer Würstchen".
Wiener - citizen of Wien - a kind of sausages, similar to hot dog sausages. Short for "Wiener Würstchen".

Nobody in Berlin thought that Kennedy spoke about sausages. This is just a joke invoked in later times.


> Gernot Back:
> Und man hat sich zu Recht auch in seinem Heimatland darüber lustig gemacht, dass er damit möglicherweise gesagt habe:
> 
> _I am a jelly donut._
> Dass dieses Kennedy-Zitat der regional gefärbten Einflüsterung eines deutschen Muttersprachlers geschuldet ist, halte ich für weit weniger wahrscheinlich, als dass hier eine standardsprachlich unidiomatische Wort-für-Wort-Übersetzung aus dem Englischen vorliegt.



Ich halte es für wahrscheinlicher, dass es bewusst gewählt wurde. Es ist vielleicht regional eingefärbt, in dem Sinne, dass die Form in einigen Regionen vielleicht nicht verwendet wird.

Kennedy hat (in der ihm "eingeflüsterten" Form (es stand auf einem Zettel in einer Art englischer Lautschrift) gesagt:
Ich bin ein Berliner. = Ich fühle mich euch zugehörig.
Er sagte nicht:
Ich bin Berliner. = Ich stamme aus Berlin./Ich lebe in Berlin.

Und: Beachte auch den Klang (Satzmelodie).


----------



## perpend

Eben. Es ging um die Zugehoerigkeit auszudrücken.

The media made it into a joke, but I think the writers back then did mean it to about belonging, in the sense of solidarity with Berliners.

Ich gehoere zu euch. Sort of like "Je suis Charlie".


----------



## Hutschi

Wikipedia hat einen ganzen Eintrag dazu:

Ich bin ein Berliner – Wikipedia
Auszug:


> In den USA entstand in den 1980er Jahren eine moderne Sage, nach der sich Kennedy durch unsauberen Gebrauch der deutschen Grammatik[2] zum Gespött der Berliner gemacht habe. Korrekt habe der Satz „Ich bin Berliner“ lauten müssen (ohne unbestimmten Artikel), und Kennedys Wendung sei von den Berlinern als „Ich bin ein Berliner (Pfannkuchen)“ verstanden worden, worauf großes Gelächter ausgebrochen sei. Obwohl an dieser Darstellung nichts stimmt, erfreut sie sich in den USA immer noch großer Beliebtheit und wird mit großer Regelmäßigkeit meist als “I am a jelly(-filled)doughnut” zitiert.


----------



## Gernot Back

perpend said:


> Eben. Es ging um die Zugehoerigkeit auszudrücken.
> (...)
> Ich gehoere zu euch. Sort of like "Je suis Charlie".


Ich würde jedenfalls auch nach den letzten islamistischen Attentaten in Paris nicht sagen

_*Ich bin ein Pariser. _-> I am a condom.​... sondern, um meine Solidarität mit den Parisern auszudrücken nur:

_Ich bin Pariser._  -> I am a Parisian.​


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Gernot,
das glaube ich Dir.
Allerdings beruht es auf dem gleichen Witz.
Es ist nicht eine Frage der Grammatik. (Eventuell doch: als Synonymvermeidung.)

Mir ist keine echte Quelle bekannt, bei der die Form (zum Beispiel: Ich bin ein Haselbacher, ich bin ein Steinacher, ich bin ein Dresdner, ich bin eine Dresdner Pflanze (im übertragenen Sinn)) ausgeschlossen wird.
Gibt es eine Referenzquelle, die die Form aus der "Standardsprache" ausschließt?

Ein Gedicht von Joochen Laabs http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61ILAAdnQRL._SX448_BO1,204,203,200_.jpg heißt:


> Ich möchte eine Straßenbahn sein.


nicht


> Ich möchte Straßenbahn sein.



Und doch wäre "ich möchte Straßenbahn sein" eindeutig.

(edit) PS:
Du würdest also auch ausschließen: "Sie ist eine Pariserin"?" --- Warum?

----

Was schließt die Form: "Ich bin Kondom" aus?


----------



## Gernot Back

Hutschi said:


> Ein Gedicht von Joochen Laabs http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61ILAAdnQRL._SX448_BO1,204,203,200_.jpg heißt:
> 
> 
> 
> Ich möchte Straßenbahn eine sein.
> 
> 
> 
> nicht
> 
> 
> 
> Ich möchte Straßenbahn sein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Und doch wäre "ich möchte Straßenbahn sein" eindeutig.
Click to expand...

Nein, _Straßenbahnen _sind zählbare Objekte und haben gleichzeitig nichts mit menschlichen Gruppenzugehörigkeiten zu tun, deshablb benötigen wir hier einen unbestimmten Artikel.


Hutschi said:


> Du würdest also auch ausschließen: "Sie ist eine Pariserin"?" --- Warum?
> 
> ----
> 
> Was schließt die Form: "Ich bin Kondom" aus?


Ja, das würde ich ebenfalls ausschließen. Hier geht es ja wieder um eine menschliche Gruppenzugehörigkeit.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe jetzt wirklich lange gesucht, aber nichts gefunden, wo Grammatiken die genannten Formen ausschließen.
Stattdessen:
Edmann "Gebrauch des Artikels im Neuhochdeutschen" (allerdings: 1862. Hat sich die Sprache so sehr geändert, dass der Artikel in diesen Fällen jetzt nicht mehr dazu gehört?)
http://books.googleusercontent.com/...PznO0PsuzlQBcItQy5i5ouhUtdVgxDfYbdRyg9YTos-pc


Er ist ein Franzose.
Er ist ein Redner.
Er ist ein Schneider.



> Es kann aber nach sein und werden, wenn ein persönliches Substantiv prädiciert wird, auch der unbestimmte Artikel in mehreren Fällen dem Prädicativ vorangehen, ohne erheblichen Unterschied der Meinung: „er ist ein Franzose. Er ist ein Redner. Er ist ein Schneider.“


----------



## Gernot Back

Hutschi said:


> Edmann "Gebrauch des Artikels im Neuhochdeutschen" (allerdings: 1862. Hat sich die Sprache so sehr geändert, dass der Artikel in diesen Fällen jetzt nicht mehr dazu gehört?)
> http://books.googleusercontent.com/...PznO0PsuzlQBcItQy5i5ouhUtdVgxDfYbdRyg9YTos-pc
> 
> 
> Er ist ein Franzose.
> Er ist ein Redner.
> Er ist ein Schneider.


Schon die Grice'sche Quantitäts-Maxime würde dafür sprechen, dass wenn die Variante ohne Artikel gleichbedeutend existiert, sich diejenige mit Artikel nicht mehr lange halten kann. Klar geht man in aller Regel von einer *nicht-multiplen* Persönlichkeit aus, bei der man nie mehr als _*ein *Franzose_, _*ein *Redner_ bzw. _*ein *Schneider_ ist. 

Ich kann nur sagen, dass die Varianten mit unbestimmtem Artikel bei Gruppenzugehörigkeiten in meinen Ohren nicht richtig oder zumindest unidiomatisch klingen. Als Lehrer für Deutsch als Fremdsprache korrigiere ich das bei meinen Schülern immer, weil ich unterstelle, dass der unbestimmte Artikel hier durch Interferenz mit der eigenen Muttersprache bzw. mit dem Englischen eingeschmuggelt ist, das die meisten als Fremdsprache sprechen.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, dass die Formen historisch gesehen nicht aus dem Englischen stammen, aber aktuell gesehen kann es sein.
Wir stimmen ja völlig überein, dass die Form ohne Artikel in diesen Fällen korrekt ist.

Ich möchte aber zu den Kriterien, die in dem Grice-Artikel erwähnt sind, drei zufügen (zumindest im mündlichen Bereich, über den er spricht.)

1. Verwende Redundanz. Das ermöglicht Selbstkorrektur bei Missverständnissen. (Diese These widerspricht der Maxime der Quantität)
2. Beachte den Klang und die Betonung. (Das widerspricht der Voraussetzung des "rationalen" Gespräches.)
3. Gestalte den Beitrag interessant. (Interessant wirderspricht ebenfalls der Voraussetzung: "rational". Wir sind als Menschen nicht ausschließlich rational.)

Nebenbei als Exkurs: Der Artikel sollte (fast) immer stehen, wenn eine Eigenschaft dazu kommt.
Beispiele:

Er ist ein guter Redner. Er ist ein geborener Hamburger. Er ist ein schlechter Schneider.
Aber auch in der fraglichen Form:

_*Er ist ein Redner, *_dem ich gern zuhöre. _*Er ist ein Schneider*_, zu dem ich gern gehe. _*Er ist ein Hamburger*_, den ich gern besuche.
Ohne Artikel ist also auf keinen Fall allgemeingültig, denke ich.


----------



## Gernot Back

Hutschi said:


> Der Artikel sollte (fast) immer stehen, wenn eine Eigenschaft dazu kommt.
> Beispiele:
> 
> Er ist ein guter Redner. Er ist ein geborener Hamburger. Er ist ein schlechter Schneider.
> Aber auch in der fraglichen Form:
> 
> _*Er ist ein Redner, *_dem ich gern zuhöre. _*Er ist ein Schneider*_, zu dem ich gern gehe. _*Er ist ein Hamburger*_, den ich gern besuche.
> Ohne Artikel ist also auf keinen Fall allgemeingültig, denke ich.


Das ist selbstverständlich: Sobald ein Attribut hinzutritt (du nanntest adjektivische und Relativattribute) ist der unbestimmte Artikel erforderlich. Das gilt auch für Präpositionalattribute und Genitivattribute:

_Er ist ein Redner von Format, Er ist ein Schneider der Superlative ... _etc.​Ich denke auch, dass wenn ein Berufsbild oder sonstige Gruppendefinition nicht so klar umrissen ist, die Form mit unbestimmtem Artikel noch häufiger auftritt.

_Er ist ein Heiler_ wird im Vergleich zu _Er ist Heiler _häufiger auftreten als_ Er ist ein Arzt_ im Vergleich _zu Er ist Arzt._
Insofern kann man auch Kennedys Aussage durchgehen lassen. Er wollte _nur so *eine *Art_ "Berliner" sein, nur im übertragenen Sinne, nicht wirklich ein echter Einwohner Berlins! Bei _Berliner_, _Hamburger, Pariser _etc. würde ich wegen der genannten Doppeldeutigkeiten mit unbelebten Konnotaten jedoch eine größere Zurückhaltung bei der Verwendung des unbestimmten Artikels erwarten als bei diesbezüglich nicht belasteten Ausdrücken für Gruppenzugehörigkeiten.


----------



## Frieder

Hutschi said:


> Er ist ein geborener Hamburger


Er ist ein _gebürtiger _Hamburger, aber ein _geborener _Lebenskünstler .

In diesem Falle würde ich sogar sagen "Ich bin gebürtiger Hamburger" (ohne Artikel).


----------



## TheGist

Ich habe neulich eine Folge von "Die Pfefferkörner" angeguckt (126. Gefahr von Rechts) und da wird der Satz "Ich bin stolz, *ein Deutscher* zu sein" mehrmals wiederholt.

Nach oben stehender Diskussion soll es aber "Ich bin stolz, *Deutscher* zu sein" heißen, oder gilt hier eine andere Regel?


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, hier gilt die gleiche Regel. 
_Ich bin stolz, einer von uns/von euch zu sein. -> ich bin Stolz, einer der Deutschen zu sein. -> Ich bin stolz, ein Deutscher zu sein._

Es geht hier nicht darum, deutsche Eigenschaften zu haben, sondern dazuzugehören.


----------



## Kajjo

Interessanter Thread! Ich sehe die Sache zusammenfassend folgendermaßen:

_Ich bin (ein) X.
Ich bin X.
_
Beide Varianten sind grammatisch korrekt, drücken aber unterschiedliche semantische Nuancen aus und werden _idiomatisch_ in unterschiedlichen Situationen verwendet. In diesem Sinne stimme ich weitestgehend mit Gernot überein und unterstütze ganz klar #7, für das im normalen Sprachgebrauch gilt, dass der Artikel in der Tat geradezu falsch klingt. 

Der zusätzliche Artikel kann Zugehörigkeitsgefühl ausdrücken und ist immer dann korrekt, wenn ebendies beabsichtigt ist.


----------

